# Mobile dog groomer Gravesend WANTED



## Emmangel (Mar 31, 2014)

Hello everyone
We're looking for a dog groomer in the Gravesend area - preferably mobile - but we could possibly travel. It's for our shitzhu who is definite need of a hair cut. Our usual lady is off sick.
Many thanks, Emma


----------

